# Garage door insulation with pics



## RKBA (Feb 21, 2013)

Before and after of my garage doors. I used the kits from http://www.energyefficientsolutions.com/RB_Garage_Door_Insulation_Kit.html#
and there was an extra 4+ ft of roll left over. I used self drilling screws to hold the sheets to each individual panel, then sealed them with foil tape. Took a little longer than I expected, about 4hr for both doors, but I was trying to avoid screwing up. Greased up the rails and chains while I was at it. It feels noticeably warmer inside the garage, but I haven't measured before/after temps.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice job - that should make a difference. 

Is the door seal sealing well around the edges and at the floor? Get rid of any air leaks if existing.


----------



## RKBA (Feb 21, 2013)

It doesn't feel drafty, but I'm going to eventually add a threshold seal to keep out dirt and leaves.


----------

